# Portable Dock Station



## Fishraper (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking for a lightweight portable speaker dock for a galaxy player. It's for my grandmother.

Prefer dock so that she doesn't have to worry about pairing with Bluetooth or anything, just stays in the dock, connected and charges etc.

Lightweight so she doesn't have to worry about carrying it around the house.

There's so many Apple docks out there, is there a adapter connector that will go from the apple connector to android? And still charge the phone and stuff. I've seen stuff like the apple connector to aux, not talking or looking about something like that.


----------

